# New to forum & Stage 3 renal failure



## SillyBlackDog (Mar 20, 2011)

Hello all! I found the forum while searching for information on homemade renal diets.
My almost 11 yr. old golden retriever was diagnosed in stage 3 renal failure. Poor girl has had a lifetime of significant infections -both vaginal and bladder and health issues; hypothyroidism and skin. We are currently awaiting the results of a C & S on a vaginal swab and urinalysis to see what kind of bacteria she is harbouring this time. Her hypothyroidism is well managed. 
My doc prescribed Medi-Cal reduced protein kibble and canned and the medication Imidapril, along with supplements Renal Advanced and Rubenal 300. The ingredients list of the prescribed food is atrocious, however I did agree on the short term to feed it while we work together in finding a much better quality diet be it commercial or homemade. 
I have found a homemade diet for chronic renal failure and am now sourcing quality ingredients, including fresh tripe. I am north of London, Ontario if anyone knows of local suppliers they would recommend. 
Any advice is greatly appreciated.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Hello and Welcome!

Sorry to hear your dog was diagnosed with kidney failure. I know that there have been several people with kidney failure dogs who actually showed much improvement after switching to a raw diet. Hopefully they will post up to help out! 

Does your dog have a good appetite and good spirits at this point?


----------

